# Cote D'Azur with children



## crimpy999 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I am new to this site and new to sailing! Myself and my husband completed a competent crew a few years ago and my husband is completing his skipper course this year. We have wanted to do a sailing holiday for a few years now and have decided that this is the year and have rented a Bavaria 36 from Bormes les Mimosas in the Cote D'Azur in August this year for one week. Our children are 7 and 9 and feel they are a good age to take part and enjoy a holiday on the water.
Our plan is to sail between 2-4 hours a day with the focus on a relaxed experience for us all. I was hoping that some members may have been around this area of the med and may be able to suggest areas or itineraries, any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Also, tips in general for sailing with children of this age and also any useful info on the area, such as good mooring points.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

The first day sail to Saint Tropez is 22 miles so more than the two hours you wanted. But from then on its not too bad at all.
Some of the marinas are quite cheap for that size boat, Cannes is a great one to say you have been to and i think its €40 but you cant book, i believe.
Villfrache next to Nice is free and a lovely village, beach and train to Monaco. Bus to Nice is ten minutes. But you might like to see how much the Nice marina is too. Government owned ones are cheap.

Dont believe people if they say you cant anchor anywhere. Just look at where the big boats have dropped and anchor there, leaving them plenty of swinging room.

Make sure you leave your ripped and faded T-shirts at home. Its France and everyone dresses superbly.

Cheaper food options are often a street back, but check out the waterfront resturants too, there may be a special or plate de jour.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Be ready for windless days. They can be deadly with bored, hot, cranky children. Looking through the binoculars for dolphins only lasts so long. Make sure the engine runs well! There were reports of jellyfish issues last summer - though perhaps not right where you're headed. Have sting remedies available for young swimmers, just in case. Two to four hours sounds about right, time-wise. Seeking out spots that have opportunities to meet other children - either by playing on the beach or by their rowing around in the dinghy - may be worthwhile. With the Med-moor stern-to setups in marinas, make sure the passarelle (gangplank) is well secured before the kids start scampering to & fro. Bon vent!


----------



## stagman (Dec 3, 2013)

I once spent a full month in Nice living with a friend of mine when I was 14. Beautiful area. There is a local square that provided me with the best meal of my life- 20 euros for all you can eat muscles.

There were very few downsides. One is the aggressive population of migrants from north Africa. I did get mugged, and that was in a park in a rather posh area in broad daylight. Keep an eye on the kids, it would be a prime area for human trafficking. They could be on a boat to Africa and from there god knows where in the blink of an eye. 

If your children happen to be male, it can be an interesting culture shock with nude beaches and whatnot. It certainly was for me. Without getting into too much detail there is a particularly embarrassing photo that found its way into my fathers hands of me talking to a very pretty topless Russian girl... I am sure I won't see that again until I decide to get married


----------



## stagman (Dec 3, 2013)

Oh and I did endure the jellyfish at Monaco too... ^^+1


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Villefranche is really nice. There is so much to do in the area, that I would think windless days is not a problem. Oh I am now so hungry for some Socca bread, be sure to get some in Nice, it is great stuff and cheap. The restaurants in Nice will be reasonable and very good. I spent two terms at the University of Nice, and really loved the area. I would love to live there again. I am glad to hear that some of the marinas are not too expensive as I want to cruse the area.


----------



## Ashley Gracile (Feb 17, 2014)

cant wait to go


----------

